# Team Fortress 2 anyone?



## Arc (Feb 3, 2009)

I really enjoy this game, recently.
And today I saw a familar name, while playing some matches,
so I wonder, who else her likes TF2?

My Steam ID is ArcSergal, add me if you want.

I play a lot as the Medic, piercing your enemies with your Syringe Gun, healing your comrades and murdering with a bone saw...fun times.
And then there is the coincidence, that I am German as well.
"Ze healing leaves little time for ze hurting."

Oh and I decided to add a favourite/most played class poll.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah I play often now, you can add me, SteamID: NewfDraggie


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Feb 3, 2009)

I would if I had it, my friend showed me the game and it looked pretty amusing

and my favourite class would be the medic too :3

or a scout


----------



## Zanzer (Feb 3, 2009)

Engi FTW

SPY SAPPIN' MAH SENTRY.


----------



## X (Feb 3, 2009)

i mainly play as an engineer, sniper, and demoman. fun game, ill have to start playing again.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Feb 3, 2009)

I have an uncontrollable urge to keep my teammates alive.  I have the best luck as a medic.  And I choose uber over crit btw.  Don't play that often anymore, but my steam ID is: nintendragon87


----------



## Adrianfolf (Feb 3, 2009)

I play it a lot now my Steam ID Adrianfolf. I usually play as Pyro cause I kick ass


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Feb 3, 2009)

im really suprised the medic is the highest


----------



## Estidel (Feb 4, 2009)

I play TF2 a lot recently, my steamID is Estidel, add me if you wanna play or what have you.


----------



## Loki-Fox (Feb 4, 2009)

arge i wish it was 2 player mode, but sadly it's only for online use, and i have no wireless adpter, plus it's $100, to get that crap -_-, but i love TEAM FORTRESS 2's Graphics, FANTASTICO


----------



## MistahFixIt (Feb 4, 2009)

Steam ID: Conrad Declan =HKC=

Classes - I'll play just about anything, depending on the situation, but my three preferred classes are:

Offense: Pyro (flare gun is a hoot, and the OMGWTFBBQ effect of ambushing the enemy gives me sadistic giggles.)

Defense: Demoman/Engineer (This is usually a toss-up)

Support: Medic (I'm a fail spy, and I never get enough sniper practice, due to there being 3 or 4 others on the team by the time I get on the server)


----------



## Estidel (Feb 4, 2009)

The flare gun is fucking awful, put that shit away.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 4, 2009)

None of the above.

No choice for non-players?


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 5, 2009)

Scout. Need to get my goddamn account back or re-buy the game before I can play it again, though :1


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 5, 2009)

Medic if anything. Still wondering if the $10 version is different from what everyone else got.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 5, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Medic if anything. Still wondering if the $10 version is different from what everyone else got.



We get it, you don't like it, now shut up x:


----------



## Rayne (Feb 5, 2009)

If God had wanted you to live, he would not have created me! :3


----------



## X (Feb 5, 2009)

how exactly do i get the flaregun?


----------



## Estidel (Feb 5, 2009)

Get 10 of the pyro achievements...but seriously if you want to be a good pyro don't use it.


----------



## X (Feb 5, 2009)

Estidel said:


> Get 10 of the pyro achievements...but seriously if you want to be a good pyro don't use it.



ah, thats how. i was wondering why i couldnt get it.


----------



## Neybulot (Feb 6, 2009)

Dang it. The highest picks are what I picked. Pyro, Engineer, and Medic.


----------



## Loarx12 (Feb 6, 2009)

sure why not, my steam : lorax12 i normaly play as a heavy, but i do try at other classes


----------



## Furlop (Feb 6, 2009)

Why am I not surprised that Pyro is #1 right now.

W+M1 go!


----------



## MistahFixIt (Feb 7, 2009)

Furlop said:


> Why am I not surprised that Pyro is #1 right now.
> 
> W+M1 go!



Don't post if you're just here to deliberately start shit. :I Take yer nonsense to the Steam User Forums, you'll fit right in.

As for the Flare Gun, I don't know why everyone hates on it so. It does a lot more damage then people are led to believe (30-50 plus afterburn, 90 on crits) and makes for a great herding/harassment weapon.

I don't use shotgun because I don't chase and finish off my targets. I play Pyro in a sedentary, defensive manner. If a target escapes my reach and _doesn't_ burn to death, he's earned the right to keep breathing... for now.

But hey, diff'rent strokes for diff'rent folks, amirite? You play the game your way, I'll play it mine, and we'll both be happy, savvy?


----------



## Estidel (Feb 7, 2009)

If someone is playing half-decently, he'll be able to get to a medic fairly easily...if all you do is set them on fire and leave them, you shouldn't be killing anyone.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 8, 2009)

I just got TF2 back oboy, time to be re-addicted 
New steam account: Lachyb2 <:
I've gotta play on Australian servers, though.


----------



## Garrus (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey can somebody help me out here, Im not that new to PC gaming but Im not a full on PC only gamer, I've tried putting in the server ID for Furaffinity for TF2 European and US but its not accepting it. 

Is this something to do with the servers moving that I've briefly overheard or am I maybe just doing something wrong? Because I've doublechecked I've enetered in the right numbers but its still not working.


----------



## Rifter (Feb 10, 2009)

I play from time to time. Add Hobo Siege if you're in need of a good medic.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 10, 2009)

Garrus said:


> Hey can somebody help me out here, Im not that new to PC gaming but Im not a full on PC only gamer, I've tried putting in the server ID for Furaffinity for TF2 European and US but its not accepting it.
> 
> Is this something to do with the servers moving that I've briefly overheard or am I maybe just doing something wrong? Because I've doublechecked I've enetered in the right numbers but its still not working.



In the game bring down your console (~ Key; first you must enable it in Options>Keyboard (tab)>Advanced (button in keyboard tab)) and type "connect IPOFSERVER" without the "", the space must be in there, and IPOFSERVER is...well, the IP of the server....

If you want to add it to your favorites then it's quite simple; Find Servers>Favorites (tab)>Add server (button inside Favorites tab)>Enter IPOFSERVER into the box.

Hope this helped. :3


----------



## Garrus (Feb 10, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> In the game bring down your console (~ Key; first you must enable it in Options>Keyboard (tab)>Advanced (button in keyboard tab)) and type "connect IPOFSERVER" without the "", the space must be in there, and IPOFSERVER is...well, the IP of the server....
> 
> If you want to add it to your favorites then it's quite simple; Find Servers>Favorites (tab)>Add server (button inside Favorites tab)>Enter IPOFSERVER into the box.
> 
> Hope this helped. :3


Ah thanks I shall try it now 

I was a little puzzled as I'd played COD4 for months on PC and had no trouble with adding a server manually to my faves or finding one but when I came to TF2 recently it was like *triesfailstriesandfails gives up* haha. But yeah, will give it a go thanks


----------



## Zareth (Feb 10, 2009)

Mostly main scout/heavy/spy/pyro/medic at times. (i'm the offensive guy ), and you can find me often times on the furry pound servers with some buddies of mine. Steam ID is Zareth19, add me for a game, and sexy times =o maybe not sexy times, who knows. XD


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 10, 2009)

Zareth said:


> Mostly main scout/heavy/spy/pyro/medic at times. (i'm the offensive guy ), and you can find me often times on the furry pound servers with some buddies of mine. Steam ID is Zareth19, add me for a game, and sexy times =o maybe not sexy times, who knows. XD



You also lag like a mother-...
Get that new video-card!


----------



## Zareth (Feb 10, 2009)

damnit I know D: my computers being reformatted atm. its gonna be back on friday with a new nvidia 9800 GTX 8D

that lag you were seeing, was kitty cat on a video card from 2006


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 10, 2009)

Zareth said:


> damnit I know D: my computers being reformatted atm. its gonna be back on friday with a new nvidia 9800 GTX 8D
> 
> that lag you were seeing, was kitty cat on a video card from 2006



With maxed settings and then some....


----------



## Zareth (Feb 10, 2009)

rofl, I know XD

even at the lowest I was getting 10 fps at max.

Anyway, yea. I'll be back on steam on friday.

You wanna have a round with me? x3 I do really good at max settings, on my old card. (8900 GTX)


----------



## Garrus (Feb 10, 2009)

Ah I tried the server thing, didn't work as I thought but Im very sure its ME doing something wrong, I found another furry server and my save-server-as-fave function is actually working now as opposed to before.

I'll sort it another time, or get somebody to do it for me, because Im completely clueless lmao.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 10, 2009)

Garrus said:


> Ah I tried the server thing, didn't work as I thought but Im very sure its ME doing something wrong, I found another furry server and my save-server-as-fave function is actually working now as opposed to before.
> 
> I'll sort it another time, or get somebody to do it for me, because Im completely clueless lmao.


Why are you using ME?
Get XP-SP3 or Vista-SP1...


----------



## Werevixen (Feb 10, 2009)

Pyro, engineer, medic, sniper. I'm also paranoid as fuck, so don't come near my dispenser, got it?


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 10, 2009)

I play from time to time as well.  My SteamID is b_g42.  Add me if you like.  I'm always looking for more furry friends.  XD


----------



## Garrus (Feb 11, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Why are you using ME?
> Get XP-SP3 or Vista-SP1...



Ah heh I meant myself ME lol,
And I found the problem, Im adding servers as like in any game but it just so happens that the FA server I was trying to add was down at the time.

I was wondering why it wasn't working, I didn't try the others though because I thought, why bother when theres an EU one thats closer to home right now so. 

But oh well  Works now.


----------



## Kitoth (Feb 12, 2009)

I plan on getting back to playing it but there is one thing that still big the hell out of me and thats something to do with TF2 compared to similar games in its area.. no matter what you do or not done you cannot start over fresh basically clear all stats you got. in Cod4, Delta Force Xtreme and other games even rpgs where you can build up stats you can easily reset them or remove them by either delete your current character and creating a new one or creating a new one, some games i've played allow reseting stats so you can keep the same name and look but so far as I know TF2 doesn't allow any of that unless you buy another account(have not played TF2 in 4 months).


----------

